# February "Box Popping" Ahead



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast

FEBRUARY DATES ARE IN "TAKE DOWN" MODE
FEB THRU APRIL - FREE LODGING ON WADE FISHING TRIPS - BOOK DATES BY 1/31 AND SAVE!
*
*Fishing & Waterfowl Report
*
Our staff has been putting in a lot of hours scouting ahead of trips and working extra hard "staying on the X" which has kept guests in the birds through big environmental shifts of late. At one point we were lower on water levels than anyone could remember. The harbor ran dry with only airboats able to depart and upper stretches of bay marsh were dry all the way out past outside beaches. Finding interecepts where water met points on shorelines kept things active on the guns. Mixed bags of everything from Blue Wing Teal to Common Golden Eye have had guests packing ice chests out full of birds headed for the taxidermist. 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook*.

Ahead we're looking at a lot more duck hunting; goose hunting; and Night Vision hog hunts combined with waterfowl for guests inbound from all over the Nation. 4,400 folks follow us on *Instagram*.

*Primetime Approaches*

*Airboat Fishing* - We've gotten a little snap back water as winds let up and later this month we'll be looking for a big push of water as winds transition toward the East. That big push of water will be "the spark" that lights the flame on absolutely amazing trips for Redfish and slot Black Drum in the back country mangrove lakes of Matagorda Island. We'll be running 5 boats deep bringing you the most amazing ride on our Air Ranger airboats and absolutely amazing fishing. It's a look at fishing on the Texas Coast you just won't see any other way. Get your trip scheduled today! Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
*
*"A Legacy Enterprise thrives on organic home grown growth and it comes with time; the cultivation of raw talent; lots of dirty fingernails; bloody knuckles; and, ring around the collar!*

*SPECIAL PRICING AND PRIMETIMES*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Primetimes - Advance Booking

Spring Wade Fishing Special 
*
*Free Lodging - Trophy Quest or Load The Boat Special *- We're offering free lodging for wade fishermen on trips booked between now and January 31st good for trips in the months of February, March, and April. So get out your calendar and come experience wadefishing artificial Lures with the best guides on the water in search of Trophy Trout & Redfish on the bays and Back Lakes environs of San Antonio Bay.

This stretch of the coast fishes on hard wind and weather during the Spring like no other and that makes for explosive encounters with feeding catalyst driven schools of solid fish. Experience personalized instruction and techniques, tips and tactics for any location. Relax at the lodge and enjoy some of the best dining and relaxation available on the Gulf Coast. Come join us at huge savings! Mention Promo Code* TROPHY2COOL*!

*February Special* - Button up for big savings, drift boat or wade fishing for Trophy Class Fish. Go big or go home! Get your dates on the books by January 31st and save big time $$. Click *HERE* for details. Follow us on Instagram. Call us to make a reservation at [888-618-4868] or inquire *HERE*. Stay in touch by following us on Facebook.

*Flounder Gigging Trips - Off Peak Heading to Warm Up*

We've been gigging some solid fish off and on since the season re-opened. The neat thing about the cooler Winter months is water clarity making fish much easier to spot. These trips are a neat add-on to any schedule.

*Advance Booking/Great Combination Venues*

*Alligator Season* - September 10th to the 30th join us for hunting Wild Texas Alligators on the mid-coast. Two time winner of Gatorfest in Anahuac, join the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State as we celbrate our heritage harvesting big Texas Size Lizards! A to Z services including post harvest packages for leather goods; Trophy Skinning and taxidermy; Hornback Skins; Green and Euro Skulls; finished meat and all the trimmings!

*Grain Season Hog = Safari Style High Rack Night Vision & Thermal* - Hit a nerve did we? Oh yes, join us in mid-August for Hitari Style high rack hog patrol as we drive local farms and ranches taking advantage of the harvest as hogs bee line for the fields. This is a shoot and move approach designed for maximum effect. Outside of grain season, we've always got a full compliment of blinds over baited locations for Night Vision and Thermal hunts.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*February Fishing Mayhem*

Pics


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*February Is Special*

On Tap.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Poundtown, Seadrift USA*

Pushing hard through to the close, water coming back over our blind locations for the first time in two weeks.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Big old goodun!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Barrels Hot, Rods Getting Limbered Up*

Wingshooting remains good and quick afternoon forays into fishing have been producing solid Redfish in elevated winds associated with the latest cold front. Water has dropped out quite a bit and we may be gutted heading into the weekend. If that's the case, it will be the first time in about a decade that we're not buried in water going into the close of the duck season (old school) conditions, Pre Al Gore...LOL


----------

